# PUNE: IT Expo 2010



## suyash_123 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi all,

There is IT Expo In Pune at Merritt Hotel On senapati bapat road pune In front of Cognizant building.
I went to the Expo and found that it was awesome.
it was Very Big and  really interesting.
I Purchased Some stuff from there. example: Cooler master Hyper 212+ @ 2k with coller master Tshirt free!!!!

Event is on 12 dec and 13 dec 2010 
venue: Hotel Merritt , senapati bapat rd, pune

i want to share some Pics of The Event

Graphic Cards and AMD Proc on display!
*i54.tinypic.com/rjr6m9.jpg

Logitech Z5500 On Display!!!!! (It rocks!)
*i51.tinypic.com/2i4sqa.jpg

HEy I got a stall of DIGIT There!!!!!!!

9.9's (digit magazine publisher) Head person (Suverna - manager- Ad sales)
*i55.tinypic.com/xp0uus.jpg

Quick Heal Stall
*i52.tinypic.com/5pjsi9.jpg

HEy guys i WON A CONTEST OF QUICK HEAL AND GOT A TSHIRT !!
*i55.tinypic.com/2n19jtc.jpg
(they just asked 5 simple questions of Quick heal like what is trozan, root kit virus adwares mobile secuirty stuff and Out of 5 i answered 4 correct and Won TSHirt)

HEy that's Me with My Quickheal gift!!!
*i53.tinypic.com/205is7.jpg

Logitech Stall
*i54.tinypic.com/51ewp0.jpg

Graphic Cards On displays
*i52.tinypic.com/2u6epsw.jpg

Cooler master stall
*i56.tinypic.com/2v95928.jpg

My friends on Cooler master Stall 
*i53.tinypic.com/29y39mf.jpg

COOL cabby of COOLER master
*i52.tinypic.com/29pahag.jpg

COOL GAMING CPU Cabinet @ 2.5k (w/o SMPS)
*i56.tinypic.com/2ilkkte.jpg

Closer look @ Cabby
*i54.tinypic.com/11glf76.jpg

Inner View The Cabinet LOOK NICE
*i54.tinypic.com/34o3tsg.jpg

NEW cooler master  Speakers on display with samsung WAVE
*i51.tinypic.com/szdiiu.jpg

Mine Cooler master Hyper 212+ brougth @2k
*i52.tinypic.com/2hs553n.jpg

My Cooler master Hyper 212+ Unboxed
*i52.tinypic.com/x5bk88.jpg

VIEW of  Cooler master Hyper 212+
*i54.tinypic.com/vzwyuv.jpg

Closer View
*i56.tinypic.com/2useaeg.jpg

COOLER master's Gift i.e. TSHIRT stock was finish so they Promise to give me in this week .

Guys if u r In pune u must go and check this coool Event 
dont miss this!!!!!


----------



## Faun (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks for the pics


----------



## pikachu (Dec 13, 2010)

get a camera


----------



## suyash_123 (Dec 13, 2010)

pikachu said:


> get a camera



Ya Man!!!
thinking to Buy Nokia N8 in Jan or Feb!!!!


----------



## abhidev (Dec 14, 2010)

nice one....


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 22, 2010)

Wow...nice one...couldnt miss you location. It reflects Pune/Nagpur..
   Just like i have it since about 5 years.Me too mostly going forth and down from Pune-Nagpur..Check PM.
  Nice pictures again..


----------

